# xrandr



## iusearchandiwannafreebsd (Sep 30, 2021)

How do I set scaling mode to centered? I used to run `xrandr --output DVI-D-1 --set "scaling mode" "Center"` but this doesn't work on FreeBSD, BTW I use the right device aka DVI-D-1.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2021)

What graphics card does the system have? And more importantly, what driver are you using for it?


----------



## iusearchandiwannafreebsd (Sep 30, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What graphics card does the system have? And more importantly, what driver are you using for it?


I use a r7 240 and i use amdgpu driver


----------



## iusearchandiwannafreebsd (Sep 30, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What graphics card does the system have? And more importantly, what driver are you using for it?


Hey bro are you okay. I hope you're okay you didn't respond in a long time.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 30, 2021)

Install x11/arandr, then use the GUI to find the setting that works for you. Copy that setting for use back in xrandr. Then, delete arandr if you choose.



iusearchandiwannafreebsd said:


> Hey bro are you okay. I hope you're okay you didn't respond in a long time.


It's only been a few hours.


----------



## iusearchandiwannafreebsd (Sep 30, 2021)

sidetone said:


> Install x11/arandr, then use the GUI to find the setting that works for you. Copy that setting for use back in xrandr. Then, delete arandr if you choose.


i already did that, i want to use center scalling mode but it doesn't set to centered.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2021)

iusearchandiwannafreebsd said:


> Hey bro are you okay. I hope you're okay you didn't respond in a long time.


Maybe hard to believe but I do have a social life outside of the forums.


----------

